# External epidural pump maintanence



## Alisa Dinneen (Feb 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me correct coding for an out patient office visit and replacement of external epidural pump bag and reprogramming of the pump to reflect a new refill?  Can I code for both, or is the pump maintanence bundled into the E/M code?  Is there even an out patient CPT code equivalent to the anesthesia CPT code 01996 (which would be used if patient was in hospital)?  This is concerning a patient with cancer pain and short life expectancy, thus external pump given.

Thank you.


----------

